# Karel the robot



## Ripperjack (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey has anyone on here ever used Karel the robot? 
If you have can you please provide a link of where I can download the program please and thank you.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I've never used it, but found this: Karel The Robot


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

I've never heard of Karel either, but Amd's link seems to give some good information about it "her?". Seeing as how it notes in that link:



> Karel's programming language is similar to Pascal.


Then it might not be a bad idea to get familiar with Pascal itself. You don't have to necessarily learn the language, but check out it's approaches to solving certain fundamental tasks.


----------

